# هدية بسيطة للملتقي بالتزامن مع المسابقة المعمارية



## حمد ماجد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم هذا السي دي هدية لملتقى العماره والتخطيط 
السي دي يحتوي على أكثر من 1000 مخطط وخرائط منازل وفلل دور أرضي أو دورين وأكثر أو توين فيله
واجهات خارجيه لمنازل وفلل
ديكورات داخليه
تصاميم حمامات
تصاميم مطابخ
أبواب ونوافذ

أعتقد أنه مرجع جيد لطلبة والمعماريين وكذلك لمن يرغب في بناء منزل ويحتاج الى أفكار معمارية.

ما رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سأقوم بتحميل جزء واحد كل يومين طوال فترة المسابقة


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الخارطة غريبة نوعاً ما 
ما رأيكم بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر طارح الموضوع المهندس حمد على جهده‎ 

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

المجموعة الاولى رائعة جداً بانتظار البقية ان شاء الله الله يجزاك كل خير على جهدك


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أبو محمد على هذا الدعم
وإنشاء الله نستمر


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الدمشقي ، شكراً على مرورك 
إنشاء الله سوف نستمر في عرض بقية التصاميم تباعاً


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

المجموعة الثانية سوف تعرض غداً
أرجو أن تكون مفيدة لرواد هذا الملتقي


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على السي دي و تطويرك للمسابقه واحترامك لرائي انا وزملائي ... وربنا يوفقك


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> شكرا على السي دي و تطويرك للمسابقه واحترامك لرائي انا وزملائي ... وربنا يوفقك


 

أهلا بك م. هشام 

شكراً علي مرورك ، إفتقدناك في الملتقى ، مشاركتك قليلة في الملتقي ولا تتناسب مع خبرتك 
لا تبخل على الأعظاء و علينا بمشاركاتك.


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على تشجيعك وقد قمت باضافه مشاركه جديده ارجز ان تنال اعجابك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101259.html#post831051


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*المجموعة الثانية*

إليكم المجموعة الثانية عسي أن تنال اعجابكم


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> شكرا على تشجيعك وقد قمت باضافه مشاركه جديده ارجز ان تنال اعجابك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101259.html#post831051


 
والله روعه 

تصميم الواجهه الأولي أعتقد أنها الأفضل 
واعتقد أيظاً أن التصميم الذي قدمتة سوف يزيد من سعر المبني 

الله يوفقك


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

غداً سوف نعرض الجزء الثالث


----------



## مايزنر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي حمد على هذه المشاركة الرائعة...


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك مايزنر ومشكور على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## midraw (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذه المشاركة


----------



## alzaeime (10 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخوي

والله فائدة كبيره



تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على مروركم ياأخوان 
اليوم سأعرض الجزء الثالث إنشاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء الثالث*

إليكم الجزء الثالث 
إنشاء الله تستفيدو يكون منه فائده


----------



## حمد ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## حمد ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع مرة أخرى


----------



## حمد ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مرفق لكم الجزء الرابع من التصاميم
عسى أن تنال اعجابكم


----------



## حمد ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أخر موعد لتسليم التصاميم 15 سبتمبر 2008م
يرفع


----------



## ماجدالجماعي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة يااخوانا..... اي كتاب في التمديدات الكهربائية ، سواء باللغة العربية او الانجليزية ،، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بولا ابراهيم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## حمد ماجد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً بولا ابراهيم على مرورك


----------



## حمد ماجد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ماجدالجماعي قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة يااخوانا..... اي كتاب في التمديدات الكهربائية ، سواء باللغة العربية او الانجليزية ،، ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
أهلاً أخوي ماجد

ياليت كان عندي كنت بأرسلها لك
ولكن ساحول البحث في النت ، عسى أن أحصل شئ مناسب

شكراً على المرور


----------



## حمد ماجد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

(( من اعتمد على ماله قل.. و من اعتمد على علمه ضل.. و من اعتمد على جاهه ذل.. و من اعتمد على الله لا قل و لا ضل و لا ذل ))

يررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع​


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة


----------



## حمد ماجد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء الخامس*

الجزء الرابع من التصاميم
مع أطيب التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## معماري3 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المجموعات الرائعة
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندـس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير

ابحث عن تصميم مثل ما تفضلت بالضبط ولكن يزيد ان يكون بجميع الاوجة الامامية والخلفية والجانب الايمن والايسر

وان كان باللغة الانجليزية أفضل

واكون شاكر لك جداً


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معماري3 شكراً على مرورك ودعائك الطيب


----------



## حمد ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*بلادي وان جارت عليّ عزيزة * واهلي وان بخلو عليّ كرام*

*يررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع*


----------



## حمد ماجد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

يررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراااا جزيلاااااا لك على هذه المجموعات لبعض التصاميم الرااااائعة
جزاك الله كل خييير
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً عتاب فلسطين على مرورك
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سوداني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم بارك الله في جهودك التي تبذلها لنفع الاخوة 

تم اتحميل ولكن للامانة يجب ذكر اسم المصمم ... 

واعتقد انها للمصمم مروان عاشور ..

دمتم بكل الخير تحياتي


----------



## حمد ماجد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سوداني قال:


> اخي الكريم بارك الله في جهودك التي تبذلها لنفع الاخوة
> 
> تم اتحميل ولكن للامانة يجب ذكر اسم المصمم ...
> 
> ...


 
والله لا أعرف أسم المصمم 
إشتريت السي دي من محل ، وقال لي أنة قام بتجميع التصاميم من عدة مصادر
وإذا كنت تعرف المصمم يرجي ذكر ذلك مع تأكيد المصدر
ولك جزيل الشكر على هذه الملاحظة.


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لم أتمكن من رفع الجزء السادس
سأحول مرة أخرة


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء السادس*

عذراً على التأخير
مرفق لكم الجزء السادس


----------



## حمد ماجد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لا تشكو للناس جرحا أنت صائبه ........... لا يألم الجرح إلا من به ألم


----------



## حمد ماجد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء السابع*

إلكم الجزء السابع
القادم كثير وارجوا أن لا تملوا 
لم ندخل بعد في المباني السكنية التجارية والمطابخ وغيرها 
تحياتي
حمد


----------



## شيواوا (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## حمد ماجد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سوداني قال:


> اخي الكريم بارك الله في جهودك التي تبذلها لنفع الاخوة
> 
> تم اتحميل ولكن للامانة يجب ذكر اسم المصمم ...
> 
> ...


 
بالفعل يأخي بعض هذه التصاميم ترجع للمهندس مروان عاشور
بأسم المزيونة على الرابط التالي.

http://www.mzunh.com/home/home_plans.htm


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء الثامن*

الجزء الثامن متنوع


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ حمد اشكرك بعمق على ماقدمت...وننتظر المزيد


----------



## jaad (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وجعل جميع مشاركاتك القيمة في ميزان حسناتك وبانتظارالمزيد من المشاركات الرائعة والمفيدة


----------



## newart (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## دلوعة البحرين (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ثااااااااااانكس ويزاك الله خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود كبير نشكر علية


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكم وسوف نواصل إنشاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*الجزء التاسع*

الجزء التاسع متنوع


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يرررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## abdullaali (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جهد متميز


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (25 نوفمبر 2008)

:77: مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> :77: مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله


 

وينك يأحمد أختفيت من الملتقي من فترة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> وينك يأحمد أختفيت من الملتقي من فترة


 
:32: السلام عليكم.. أنا موجود يوميا ً ولديَّ مشاركات ولكن في قسم الهندسة المدنية . أما من يوم غد (الخميس) الى غاية بعد عيد الأضحى سأكون في إجازة :55: ... مـع فائـق التقديـر والإحتـرام


----------



## البوليتكنك (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> هذه الخارطة غريبة نوعاً ما
> ما رأيكم بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا غربيية ولا اشي
بالعكس من ناحية انشائية سهلة جدا ويمكن اعداد المخططات الانشائية بسهولة وكذلك توزيع الأعمدة سهل ايضا
مشكوووووووور


----------



## عابر القلوب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوي حمد ماجد
كل عام وانت بخير
انا نزلت الجزء التاسع او المجموعه التاسعه وانتهت الصفحات
مدري في غيرها ولا لاء بالذات وانت ماذكرت هي كم مجموعه
ولك تحياتي


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بألف ألف خير


----------



## ابولولوة1 (26 فبراير 2009)

اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه على هذي المجموعه الحلوه ارجو منك تصاميم بيت دور واحد فقط يتكون من مجلس وصاله و ثلاث غرف نوم ودورتين مياه فقط المساحه فقط 180 متر ولك خالص تحياتي اخوك ابولولو


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع جدآ يستحق الشكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## layth77 (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي حمد على هذه المشاركة الرائعة...


----------



## elfesatwi (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
لماذا لم استطع ان اقوم بتنزيل الملف المرفق ؟ ارجو من الاخوان الافادة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hennou (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الجهود الرائعة يعني فعلا موسوعة شاملة


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hisham_fdf (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يخليك حبيبي


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائعة يعني فعلا موسوعة شاملة 
**بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا واتمني ان يصل شكري للمهندس مروان ....وكذلك الناقل م حمد


----------



## sniper1975 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الدمشقي بارك الله فييك وجزاك كل خير .......................مشكور


----------



## aldalal (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود ارائع والله تستحق الرد


----------



## محمد أمين79 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن أحصل علي مخططات تفصيلبية لسقف جملوني خشبي وفقا للمواصفات المعترف بها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## R33? (18 يناير 2010)

ممكـن فلل دور وأحد بس ! 

^.^


----------



## زلزال المودة (29 يناير 2010)

:77:مشكور ع المجهود:75:
:20: مع تحياتي:77:​


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

الأخ حمد بارك الله بك


----------



## entisar (4 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر اخوي


----------



## yousef637 (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
يا الطيب


----------



## رورو14 (5 فبراير 2010)

عن جد يعطيك الف عافيه
جزاك الله خير


----------



## د/ محمد الحربي (6 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


ماشاء الله تبارك الله


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ( حمد ماجد ) على المجهود المبذول من قبلكم 


وهذا يدلل على مدى حرصكم على أن يستفيد اخوانك الأعضاء مما طرحت 

فلك كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام

وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## ياسرابراهيم عوض (18 فبراير 2010)

الله يفتح عليك شىء عظيم


----------



## hananfadi (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هبايب نجد (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا ..تصاميم رائعه
جزاك الله خيرر*


----------



## london_boy (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mo4141 (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## ابوحسن 6 (21 أبريل 2010)

*المجموعة الاولى رائعة جداً بانتظار البقية ان شاء الله الله يجزاك كل خير على جهدك*​
ونرغب في فيلا دور واحد


----------



## غدي12 (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولكن اين المساحات الصغيرة )فليلة )


----------



## yoyoooooo (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك بجد شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## صانع الابتسامة (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي حمد ... 

تم تحميل جميع المجموعات حتى الآن ...


----------



## happy architect (26 أبريل 2010)

مجهود يستحق الثناء جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مها85 (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور جهد مقدر


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمد حيمور (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي حمد وجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت لنا


----------



## rmra (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدآ وم فيد لكل المكهندسين و غير المهندسين
جزاك الله خيرآ عنا


----------



## odwan (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم شيء رائع
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## MB6630 (29 يونيو 2010)

كلمة شكر قليلة في مجهودك
الله يباركلك انت ومن قام بعمل التصميمات

والسلام عليكم


----------



## enana (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا 
تصاميم جميلة ومفيدة


----------



## أحمد حسين أحمد انص (30 يونيو 2010)

رحم الله والديك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الرحااااال (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
وتم تتحميل جميع المرفقات والحمد لله


----------



## شادي11 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم


----------



## yaser.s (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيرو الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kkmc (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## النهاري الحقوي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

عزاء الله بنينا فلل 
الله يجزاك الف الف خير على كل المجهود الطيب


----------



## نجاح11 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر وجزك الله خير


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## salah alhaaj (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## برنس القصيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الشفق الابيض (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*​


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك انت والقائمين على المنتدى


----------



## mohela (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## كادر طبي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك وفي المصمم


----------



## غالي ولكن (8 نوفمبر 2010)

وش احسن من الدعوه 

اطلب الله لك التوفيق والسعاده في الدارين


----------



## أحمد صبري علي حسن (12 نوفمبر 2010)

i can't help saying you are a great support,thank you


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور 


بارك الله فيك

وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## ابو تركي البحار (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووور*
*مشكووووور*​


----------



## عرفشناة (12 فبراير 2011)

thanks man for all things


----------



## بنت الدسيم (13 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## الرجل الاسمر (15 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا مشكور


----------



## حمد القيسي (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزى الله خيرا جميع المشاركين والمشتركين
اسال الله ايوفقنا واياكم لنكون امة تصنع وتعمل لا تعيش على فتات غيرها
نحن امة الابداع والحضارة


----------



## حسين محان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا و بارك الله فيك و جعله صدقة جارية لكل من يستفاد منه


----------



## سلطان984 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## iraqivisionary (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السليمي1 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الخرائط.ان شاء الله رح تفيدنا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة*​ * والله فائدة كبيره*

* تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الفرساني (11 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية على الجهد الاكثر من رائع 

لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان,,


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (17 مارس 2012)

* شكرا*


----------



## م.ام علي (22 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع
وجاري التحميل


----------



## ناقش الحرف (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررر


----------



## nor100 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خيرو الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## celover (22 يناير 2015)

جزيت الجنة و الله ما قصرت


----------



## eyes2002 (24 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله الف خيرر


----------

